# Secret Santa *The Christmas Version of Jes's Cupid for V-Day*



## MisticalMisty (Nov 19, 2006)

I think most of us that received or gave cards for Valentines Day enjoyed the experience. I've asked Jes if she would mind if we did a Christmas version and she said ok as long as she got credit..lol

I think this holiday is harder on some people than Valentines Day and I know that there are some that would love to receive a Holiday card.

So here are the rules: *courtesy of Jes*

1.You want to send someone a real Holiday card, probably secretly, though maybe not

2. You PM or Email me that info, and give me the person's name

3. I PM or Email your intended and say: you've got a hit! Is it ok for me to receive a card and send it on to you? 

4. If the answer to #3 is YES, then I get back with the secret admirer, and give him or her my address. Receive the card and send it on to the admireee

5. As the sender, you place your card in a stamped envelope, place the envelope in a larger envelope and mail to me. I take out the stamped envelope..address it and put it in the mail.

I'm setting a deadline for December 15th. This will hopefully ensure that everyone gets their cards before Christmas.


Anyone game?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm totally game. But, I think you might want to limit us. Cause there's like 10-20 people I'd like to send cards too. How many do you think you could handle, Misty?

And I wonder if maybe to make it easier people could state on this thread if they're willing to share their address to their secret admirers through misty (maybe if you have a "safe" address like a friend or secure work environment--though technically nothing is "safe" online). Then Misty could ask, get the address, and pass it directly onto the SA keeping the impending gift a surprise, but making Misty's responsibility less? Does that make sense?

Either way, muhahahha.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 19, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I'm totally game. But, I think you might want to limit us. Cause there's like 10-20 people I'd like to send cards too. How many do you think you could handle, Misty?
> 
> And I wonder if maybe to make it easier people could state on this thread if they're willing to share their address to their secret admirers through misty (maybe if you have a "safe" address like a friend or secure work environment--though technically nothing is "safe" online). Then Misty could ask, get the address, and pass it directly onto the SA keeping the impending gift a surprise, but making Misty's responsibility less? Does that make sense?
> 
> Either way, muhahahha.


We do it anonymously so that the SA is secret. That way the only postmark is from Oklahoma. It worked really well this way when Jes did it for Valentines day.

I can handle all of them because all I'm doing is addressing them..LOL You guys are the ones buying them and sending them..


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 19, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> We do it anonymously so that the SA is secret. That way the only postmark is from Oklahoma. It worked really well this way when Jes did it for Valentines day.
> 
> I can handle all of them because all I'm doing is addressing them..LOL You guys are the ones buying them and sending them..



Ok. I'll PM ya later. AND I'll just say it now, there's no way I could card/gift everyone I love here, so I'm just gonna pick a couple. The rest I'll try to PM before the holidays, k? :kiss2:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 19, 2006)

For those of you who weren't around for the first round..Here are the links to the Vday one!
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3091&highlight=cupid


http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3815&highlight=cupid


----------



## mossystate (Nov 19, 2006)

Stay tuned for the thread where people are sad because they did not get one....lol..just sayin....


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 19, 2006)

mossystate said:


> Stay tuned for the thread where people are sad because they did not get one....lol..just sayin....


That didn't really happen during Valentines day. This also isn't just about crushes..etc. I received a couple from friends..and I know many others did too.

And you really don't have to come to the thread to be a downer..


----------



## mossystate (Nov 19, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> That didn't really happen during Valentines day. This also isn't just about crushes..etc. I received a couple from friends..and I know many others did too.
> 
> And you really don't have to come to the thread to be a downer..


 Oh jaysus..was a little humor..like I think it is a bad thing if people want to send cards..*sigh*..ok


----------



## supersoup (Nov 19, 2006)

awww this is a super nifty idea!! 

but i am far too new to do it. i'd worry i'd come off as a stalker!


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Nov 19, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I think most of us that received or gave cards for Valentines Day enjoyed the experience. I've asked Jes if she would mind if we did a Christmas version and she said ok as long as she got credit..lol
> 
> I think this holiday is harder on some people than Valentines Day and I know that there are some that would love to receive a Holiday card.
> 
> ...




I'd participate, that sounds kinda fun. I haven't been looking forward at all to Christmas this year so this will give me something to feel good about!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 19, 2006)

Remember to email or pm me..putting Secret Santa in the subject line.

I've already got a few people and I will be pming people in the next couple of days


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 19, 2006)

Ok..if you are sending me your address..please click to send it to my email addy..my pm box is going to get full fast..LOL

Thanks!


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 19, 2006)

I love this stuff, and it went really well at Valentine's Day. Also, keep in mind you don't HAVE to be secret... you can sign you card if you like. I signed all of the ones I sent out in Feb. 

I'm also hoping we post our Amazon lists again this year, that was a GREAT idea and I had a lot of fun sending off gifts to random boardees. 

Thanks for organizing Misty, and in case anyone is wondering, I will accept cards, and am giving Misty my address. 

Yay, now to compile my list.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 19, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I love this stuff, and it went really well at Valentine's Day. Also, keep in mind you don't HAVE to be secret... you can sign you card if you like. I signed all of the ones I sent out in Feb.
> 
> I'm also hoping we post our Amazon lists again this year, that was a GREAT idea and I had a lot of fun sending off gifts to random boardees.
> 
> ...


You're welcome and what is this Amazon list you speak of? I don't remember that!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Nov 19, 2006)

Sounds like lots of fun.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 19, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> You're welcome and what is this Amazon list you speak of? I don't remember that!



Last year a bunch of us posted our Amazon gift lists for fun, and also so that people could send a little something to someone if they wished. 

I sent out about 5 presents I think, and even got a couple... it's like the ultimate fun Santa surprise. 

I'll try to find a link..... (time lapse): 
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1696


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 19, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Last year a bunch of us posted our Amazon gift lists for fun, and also so that people could send a little something to someone if they wished.
> 
> I sent out about 5 presents I think, and even got a couple... it's like the ultimate fun Santa surprise.
> 
> ...


Can you start a new thread and make it sticky? I'd love to do that!


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 19, 2006)

I think it would be fun. I'll be in touch, Misty. I won't be able to send to everyone I'd like to, but would like to do a few.

Thanks for taking the initiative.


----------



## lipmixgirl (Nov 19, 2006)

i want to send oodles of cards to my fabulous dimmers!:wubu:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 20, 2006)

lipmixgirl said:


> i want to send oodles of cards to my fabulous dimmers!:wubu:


Just email me your list Aris.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 20, 2006)

ooooo I just read this thread- I love how it's cards instead of gifts. No pressure on the cost of mailings, etc. Very nice.  

So I have to choose someone to send a card to?

(Yes, Im slow and ditzy.....)


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 20, 2006)

Yes..and email me or pm me your list



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ooooo I just read this thread- I love how it's cards instead of gifts. No pressure on the cost of mailings, etc. Very nice.
> 
> So I have to choose someone to send a card to?
> 
> (Yes, Im slow and ditzy.....)


----------



## rainyday (Nov 20, 2006)

If anyone wants to send Misty something and wants it to be a surprise, I have her permission to be the go-between for that. Just PM me and I'll tell you how to do it.


----------



## BBWMoon (Nov 20, 2006)

Ohh... I love cards!

I had so much fun picking out cards on Valentine's Day!

Count me in! :wubu:


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 20, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> Can you start a new thread and make it sticky? I'd love to do that!



Done.


----------



## Carrie (Nov 20, 2006)

I'm participating, but if you all think you're getting handmade damn cards again this time around, you need your heads examined. 

Well. I might glitter glue the occasional googly-eye on to a pre-made card. And possibly a feather or two. But I draw the line there.


----------



## eightyseven (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh, I'm totally in! Can we amend the title so that it's non-denominational? My theatre troupe uses "Secret Snowflake" and I think it's particularly enjoyable. I look forward to sending out a few cards here and there! Maybe I'll get one if I'm lucky? That'd be fun. Getting mail at college that isn't an electric bill is ALWAYS a joyous occasion


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 21, 2006)

Well I said to send out holiday cards sir 

So, email me your list already 


eightyseven said:


> Oh, I'm totally in! Can we amend the title so that it's non-denominational? My theatre troupe uses "Secret Snowflake" and I think it's particularly enjoyable. I look forward to sending out a few cards here and there! Maybe I'll get one if I'm lucky? That'd be fun. Getting mail at college that isn't an electric bill is ALWAYS a joyous occasion


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 21, 2006)

WOO HOO 50 receipents so far...keep them coming peoples!


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 21, 2006)

supersoup said:


> awww this is a super nifty idea!!
> 
> but i am far too new to do it. i'd worry i'd come off as a stalker!


 

No way. You don't even have to sign the card, and receiving cards through this system is totally un-creepy because no one *actually* knows your address. Except Misty...*nods*... 

My address is now also among those on Misty's list! This is gonna be fun times!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 21, 2006)

yep..only I get to do the stalking..

Yee Haw


First round of cards are going out tomorrow


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Nov 21, 2006)

Hey! I had a very sweet girl from here send me a Valentine's Card...it was a nice surprise too. ***Hugs to you, Ivy!***

Personally, I loathe the holidays as all I ever feel is depressed until New Year's, when they're finally done for another year.

Anyway, there are many people I'd enjoy sending a card to. I'm not a demented stalker or anything like that but I agree that it's wise to keep personal addresses as private as possible.

So...let me think about who I'd like to send a card to and I'll be in touch soon.

A Christmas card from someone here would certainly cheer me up.



Dennis


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm still agonizing over my list. I know my address was asked for and for some reason I'm just really worried that I'll miss someone who could really use it. It's a neat predicament. There's just so many wonderful, caring, inspiring and fun people here, and I think so many of you really truly rock and deserve a ton of love.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 22, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I'm still agonizing over my list. I know my address was asked for and for some reason I'm just really worried that I'll miss someone who could really use it. It's a neat predicament. There's just so many wonderful, caring, inspiring and fun people here, and I think so many of you really truly rock and deserve a ton of love.



Ditto that.


----------



## This1Yankee (Nov 22, 2006)

So, I used to L-O-V-E holiday cards...until I sent cards to my entire extended family w/ a picture of me and my now EX fiance last year...so I am rather mortified that people might actually still have a copy of this picture stuck away somehwere in their photo box of something...blech.

Anyhoo, I gave Misty my address too...in case, ya know. I might send a few out, I'll have to see if I can go find a box of silly cards or something. Spanks!


----------



## butch (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi all,

I've been away from the boards this semester, what with having a very full work load this year, and I've missed you all tons. I've been lurking here a lot lately, as I'm in a funk, and I can't tell you how happy its made me to have received a PM today from Misty letting me know that someone wants to send me a card.

Even though I'm horribly behind on my papers, I think I'm going to pipe up here and there, since I miss this place so much. I need as much positive fat community as possible, and nowhere else offers such a vibrant community full of smart, warm fat and fat supporting people.

Happy Thanksgiving to all who celebrate, and thank you also to my secret santa/hannukah harry, whoever you are! You've made my Fall! Thanks too to Misty for doing this.


----------



## dragorat (Nov 22, 2006)

*Well I've just recieved a request for mine.Not sure I'll be able to send but any I do recieve will be greatly appreciated & the love will be shared with the senders somehow...This site is a second family to me...love you all:wubu: *


----------



## Emma (Nov 26, 2006)

I'm up for this and there is a few people I'd like to send them too  I wonder how long it takes to send cards to america?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 26, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> I'm up for this and there is a few people I'd like to send them too  I wonder how long it takes to send cards to america?


I would think at least a week. But we have plenty of time..pm me your list tonight or tomorrow and I'll get to work on it!


----------



## Kimberleigh (Nov 27, 2006)

Apologies if this is a redundant question...

Is it okay to put multiple cards in one larger envelope to send to you? 
Or do you need each card sent separately? 
I want to send out some, but want to conserve on postage.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 27, 2006)

That's what I actually suggest in the letter you get when all your contacts have responded 



Kimberleigh said:


> Apologies if this is a redundant question...
> 
> Is it okay to put multiple cards in one larger envelope to send to you?
> Or do you need each card sent separately?
> I want to send out some, but want to conserve on postage.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Nov 27, 2006)

Thank you!!!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Nov 28, 2006)

Thankyou so much for setting this up, it's such a lovely idea! I'm going to go and think about my list!!


----------



## CuteyChubb (Nov 28, 2006)

Love the idea-Jes and Misty. Just sent my list.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Nov 28, 2006)

I was just wondering, if I send you cards Misty, to be forwarded, mine would have UK stamps on them which wouldnt be ok if posted in the US would they? hmmmm


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 28, 2006)

Ruby Ripples said:


> I was just wondering, if I send you cards Misty, to be forwarded, mine would have UK stamps on them which wouldnt be ok if posted in the US would they? hmmmm


humm..no..but if you have paypal..I can figure the postage and you can just paypal me the money and I can put postage on them.

That would work I think


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 29, 2006)

I got my first (maybe only, I'm just being hopeful) card today!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 1, 2006)

dragorat said:


> *Well I've just recieved a request for mine.Not sure I'll be able to send but any I do recieve will be greatly appreciated & the love will be shared with the senders somehow...This site is a second family to me...love you all:wubu: *


I'd like to second that.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 1, 2006)

Sent my cards out to Ms. Misty today. Now I've got "buyers remorse"--so many people I didn't include.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 2, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Sent my cards out to Ms. Misty today. Now I've got "buyers remorse"--so many people I didn't include.



I'm having the same problem, but I haven't bought/sent mine yet... so I have time to add if need be.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 2, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Sent my cards out to Ms. Misty today. Now I've got "buyers remorse"--so many people I didn't include.


You can always send round 2 chica..lol..just send me another list!

I did one box..and then would get a list from somebody and realize that I wanted to send one to someone on their list..

If I keep this up..I'll send 500 of them..LOL


----------



## Pink (Dec 2, 2006)

I picked up some cute cards last night just for this.


----------



## Ample Pie (Dec 2, 2006)

I sent my cards off a couple days ago...but I only sent two.


----------



## Butterbelly (Dec 2, 2006)

I got my first card today. It made my day 

Thanks, Misty :batting:


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 2, 2006)

Forgive me if someone asked already, but Misty... If we don't hear back otherwise, does it mean that everyone on our list agreed?

And for international postage, does anyone know if we need to put anything special on or is it just a bunch of regular stamps?? I'm a postage moron.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 2, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Forgive me if someone asked already, but Misty... If we don't hear back otherwise, does it mean that everyone on our list agreed?
> 
> And for international postage, does anyone know if we need to put anything special on or is it just a bunch of regular stamps?? I'm a postage moron.


You'll hear from me when I hear from everyone..or if I've tried contacting each person at least twice and haven't heard back from them. Then you'll receive an email with instructions from me!

I'm fairly certain you can just put regular stamps on the cards..I looked on www.usps.com and didn't find anything about special stamps or anything.

If anyone knows different..please let us know!


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 2, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> You'll hear from me when I hear from everyone..or if I've tried contacting each person at least twice and haven't heard back from them. Then you'll receive an email with instructions from me!
> 
> I'm fairly certain you can just put regular stamps on the cards..I looked on www.usps.com and didn't find anything about special stamps or anything.
> 
> If anyone knows different..please let us know!



Thanks girl.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 2, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Thanks girl.


You're welcome..I should have been more clear about it! But now I know for next year..lol


----------



## rainyday (Dec 2, 2006)

You can use regular stamps, but make sure you write AIRMAIL on the front and back, or better yet get the airmail stickers from the post office. I think the stamps have to have a denomination on them (39¢, $1, etc.) and not just be the first class stamps, but I'm not positive.

Somewhere at the USPS site it tells how much postage you need. You can also call 1-800-ASK-USPS for info.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 2, 2006)

rainyday said:


> You can use regular stamps, but make sure you write AIRMAIL on the front and back, or better yet get the airmail stickers from the post office. I think the stamps have to have a denomination on them (39¢, $1, etc.) and not just be the first class stamps, but I'm not positive.
> 
> Somewhere at the USPS site it tells how much postage you need. You can also call 1-800-ASK-USPS for info.


I've looked up postage for everyone..but couldn't find what kind of stamps to use..I'll be sure to stop by the post office when I ever get my car pack to pick up some stickers.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 2, 2006)

Oh..and FYI..if you receive a card..it will have my addy on it..but that doesn't necessarily mean it's from me..lol

I want to make sure if there was a mix up when I cut and pasted your addy into my data base that the card gets back to me and I can contact you and get the card back out to you.

I'm not anticipating this happening..BUT just in case!

So no..I didn't send all 5,000 of you a card..even though I wanted to


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 6, 2006)

Quick question- how should we show which card goes to which person? Should we make a little note on the back of the card's evelope saying the person's screen name, if we don't know their full offline name?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 7, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Quick question- how should we show which card goes to which person? Should we make a little note on the back of the card's evelope saying the person's screen name, if we don't know their full offline name?


Yes please...once I get your completed list and have contacted all your people..you'll receive a set of instructions from me..and that is in the instructions!

Way to be thinking ahead 

Misty


----------



## GoddessNoir (Dec 10, 2006)

Are the cards being sent to us anonymously? If so, how will we thank the person or send them a card in return?


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 10, 2006)

I was supposed to send them anonymously?  Oops.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 10, 2006)

GoddessNoir said:


> Are the cards being sent to us anonymously? If so, how will we thank the person or send them a card in return?


If they are anonymous...someone usually starts a thread to thank the people.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 10, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> I was supposed to send them anonymously?  Oops.


You didn't have to..it was your choice to sign them or do them anonymously!

I signed all of mine. So there ya go


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 10, 2006)

i know its too late, Misty, but I forgot three people! Three special people! (Any chance I can get an extension?)

I feel like i"m in college again...


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 11, 2006)

I confess (wrong thread) that I didn't get to buy my cards this weekend, and now I'm all panicked that Misty is going to kick my ass if they're not in the mail by Weds!!!!!

(They will be, I have amazing holiday intentions.  )


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 11, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I confess (wrong thread) that I didn't get to buy my cards this weekend, and now I'm all panicked that Misty is going to kick my ass if they're not in the mail by Weds!!!!!
> 
> (They will be, I have amazing holiday intentions.  )


You have wayy to much faith in my ass kicking abilities if you think I can do it from all the way out here 

As long as they get to me before 12/20. We are groovy


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 11, 2006)

I got them!!! 
I'm quite happy and compiling my list of who gets what now. 

Only thing holding me up after this is the stamps. I want the seasonal ones, I'm persnickety like that.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 11, 2006)

Mine ought to be in the mail tomorrow... or Wed. at the latest.


----------



## rainyday (Dec 11, 2006)

I thought you had to have them Wednesday? I was going to overnight mine tomorrow since I didn't get them mailed today, but I won't if I don't have to.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 12, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I thought you had to have them Wednesday? I was going to overnight mine tomorrow since I didn't get them mailed today, but I won't if I don't have to.


In the mail by today..I have to have them before the 20th because I'm going on vacation.

Please, don't spend the money to overnight them!


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 12, 2006)

Mine are gone, gone, gone.... flying their way to Misty right now. 

I used priority mail just to get the moving faster, it was only 4 dollars for about 20 cards? Not bad. 

Although I did a quick calculation of cards, stamps, etc... EEK! 

I must like you dweebs!


----------



## supersoup (Dec 12, 2006)

i got mine sent out already, but this was awesome. i didn't send to as many people as i wanted to, but it was fun picking out cards at the store and all that jazz!! thanks for doing this misty!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 12, 2006)

supersoup said:


> i got mine sent out already, but this was awesome. i didn't send to as many people as i wanted to, but it was fun picking out cards at the store and all that jazz!! thanks for doing this misty!


My pleasure..

Hopefully next year we will have even more people participating!


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Dec 14, 2006)

Um, I think mine got out into the mail on Monday the 11th. Any word on it? >>;


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 14, 2006)

Oy. Overnighted. It's a damned miracle they even got done!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Dec 15, 2006)

ok dont kill me but im sending my tomorrow I han hear you cursing me out


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 15, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> ok dont kill me but im sending my tomorrow I han hear you cursing me out



I can't curse ya Berna..you know I love you too much..lol


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 16, 2006)

So I met my postman today. He knocked on my door. I was tempted not to answer it because I'm only in a nightgown but I looked thru the peep hole and he had 5 huge envelopes.

We talked a few mins..I apologized for being almost naked..lol..and then I explained why I was receiving so much mail. I told him I was sending out over 400 Cards this season and he turned kinda white and looked at me and asked how many I would be receiving. I had to laugh! I told him he had nothing to worry about and I just had a few more packages and I would be done.

What would make a good gift for him?


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 16, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> So I met my postman today. He knocked on my door. I was tempted not to answer it because I'm only in a nightgown but I looked thru the peep hole and he had 5 huge envelopes.
> 
> We talked a few mins..I apologized for being almost naked..lol..and then I explained why I was receiving so much mail. I told him I was sending out over 400 Cards this season and he turned kinda white and looked at me and asked how many I would be receiving. I had to laugh! I told him he had nothing to worry about and I just had a few more packages and I would be done.
> 
> What would make a good gift for him?



Hmmm, maybe a grocery or a gas card?


----------



## Tina (Dec 16, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> So I met my postman today. He knocked on my door. I was tempted not to answer it because I'm only in a nightgown but I looked thru the peep hole and he had 5 huge envelopes.
> 
> We talked a few mins..I apologized for being almost naked..lol..and then I explained why I was receiving so much mail. I told him I was sending out over 400 Cards this season and he turned kinda white and looked at me and asked how many I would be receiving. I had to laugh! I told him he had nothing to worry about and I just had a few more packages and I would be done.
> 
> What would make a good gift for him?



Removing the nightgown?


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 16, 2006)

Tina said:


> Removing the nightgown?



WAY better answer. I'm so un-Mrs. Robinson.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 16, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> WAY better answer. I'm so un-Mrs. Robinson.



He was at least 55..so I'm keeping the gown on thank you very much..lol

Dirty minded people.....I LOVE IT


----------



## missaf (Dec 16, 2006)

A tin of cookies or a goodie basket of snacks


----------



## Chimpi (Dec 16, 2006)

A mistletoe!


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 17, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> A mistletoe!



Is that like the Christmastime version of a camel toe?


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 17, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Is that like the Christmastime version of a camel toe?




Crotch rocket.


----------



## Chimpi (Dec 17, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Is that like the Christmastime version of a camel toe?



A missiletoe?


----------



## rainyday (Dec 18, 2006)

Dangit. I just discovered I left someone off my list who was meant to be there. I was afraid I was going to do that and, yup, I did. I'll just have to send an e-greeting instead.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 18, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Dangit. I just discovered I left someone off my list who was meant to be there. I was afraid I was going to do that and, yup, I did. I'll just have to send an e-greeting instead.



I did the same damn thing, rainy... and I hope that people understand.  I feel bad, and easily could have sent more... poo.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 18, 2006)

I got an anonymous card today! How lovely.

(Yes, the anonymity is killing me. But it's a good lesson in patience, so thank you, secret santa person!)


----------



## missaf (Dec 19, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I got an anonymous card today! How lovely.
> 
> (Yes, the anonymity is killing me. But it's a good lesson in patience, so thank you, secret santa person!)


 

It wasn't me, I signed all my cards. 

I wish I could have mailed every single one of you a card, but my piggy bank for postage is only so big!


----------



## missaf (Dec 20, 2006)

Are your hands cramped, Misty? Did you get them all out? LOL


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Dec 20, 2006)

We got cards today!!! You guys rock - thank you.:wubu:


----------



## Jane (Dec 20, 2006)

Got a card yesterday, Misty. Thanked the sender, now i'm thanking you.

I did not mail one card to one person this year. So all of you who didn't get one from me, know you're not alone.


----------



## Ample Pie (Dec 21, 2006)

I got two cards today...Thank you Amanda and Carrie *hugs*


And thank you too Misty.


----------



## snuggletiger (Dec 21, 2006)

I got one card BIG THANKS  and thanks to Misty who put it all together


----------



## dragorat (Dec 21, 2006)

*Recieved 2 today & shall properly thank the ladies who sent & signed them.I also wish to thank Misty for taking the time to handle this wonderful endeavor!:kiss2: *


----------



## Sandie S-R (Dec 21, 2006)

I got several delightful Christmas cards yesterday and today. Will thank you all personally. This is so fun!!!!!

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 21, 2006)

Hi all...some of you won't be receiving your cards before the holidays. Don't despair. If I requested your address..you're getting a card..I promise 

Patience grasshoppers..patience


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 22, 2006)

I got a card today!



Merry Christmas everybody.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Dec 22, 2006)

I did as well! YAY! ^__^


----------



## NFA (Dec 22, 2006)

I received my anonymous card today. (with no small amount of water damage! Great job, USPS) My thanks to the Secret "Santa" even if I'm not sure why "Santa" was in quotations. I guess lest I think it was actually Santa. 

And of course, thank you Misty. I hope you were able to get my card before you left for the holidays. I was only able to get them printed this week I've been so darn busy.


----------



## Carrie (Dec 23, 2006)

Only at Dims would I receive a Christmas card with a note that included the word "fuck" in it (not meant that way). Is it any wonder I love it here so?


----------



## bigsexy920 (Dec 23, 2006)

HUMMM I think shes talking about me ....... I wonder if anyone else besides me was late ?




MisticalMisty said:


> Hi all...some of you won't be receiving your cards before the holidays. Don't despair. If I requested your address..you're getting a card..I promise
> 
> Patience grasshoppers..patience


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 23, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> Hi all...some of you won't be receiving your cards before the holidays. Don't despair. If I requested your address..you're getting a card..I promise
> 
> Patience grasshoppers..patience


*crrrickit*


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 23, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> HUMMM I think shes talking about me ....... I wonder if anyone else besides me was late ?



You weren't the only one babe  No worries!


----------



## rainyday (Dec 23, 2006)

I've been so busy the last few days I never checked my mail (falls through a slot by my door, so it's secure). I'm finally having a lazy day and I just sat down to sort through it and found Dim cards. What a lovely bit of holiday cheer to find from friends.  Thank you to my santas.


----------



## Pink (Dec 23, 2006)

Thanks to my card giver! You gave me a giggle 2. xoxoxo Pink


----------



## butch (Dec 24, 2006)

I'm so grateful to have received holiday cards from Dim this year, thank you so very much for thinking of me. They brought a lot of joy at a stressful time, and reminded me of how much I miss ya'll.

If you haven't received a PM from me thanking you, please PM me. I haven't PM-ed you yet for a reason, !

Have a great holiday season everyone, and regardless of your religious beliefs, I choose to think of this time of year as the time we celebrate the generosity and selflessness of fat people. If you're reading this Mr. and Mrs. Claus, you're a BHM/BBW couple beyond compare (pls post pix thnx!).

And thank you, Misty!


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Dec 24, 2006)

I received two cards and I promptly PM'ed both lovely ladies to say thank you.


It was a nice surprise and fun, too.


Dennis


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 25, 2006)

I just got home from a few tiring days going here and there (and SOOOOO glad to be home, can't even tell you) and I had a bunch of cards from Dimmers waiting in my mailbox!!!!

Yay!!!! Thank you all so much!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 26, 2006)

I got 2 last week and then BLAM! A whole bunch today! Thank you all! (I'll be sending proper thank yous when I get home tonight)

And thanks to Misty for making it happen. 

Next year I will do this too - it brightened my day like crazy and I wish I'd participated.


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 26, 2006)

Ditto to what SVS said except I got mine a few days ago. I'm still gearing up for Thanksgiving. Thank you, all who sent me cards!  And a big thank you to Misty!


----------



## Ivy (Dec 26, 2006)

I have received several cards (I'm assuming all of them). You all made my holiday season a whole heck of a lot brighter! It's been a really bad couple of weeks around here and these cards cheered me up like you wouldn't believe. 

And, a huuuuuge thank you to Misty for doing all of this. I can't even imagine how much work this was for you! You're an amazing lady, that is for damn sure.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 27, 2006)

Ok guys..67 cards going out tomorrow!


----------



## Mini (Dec 28, 2006)

I received one yesterday and one today. Thank you. :happy:


----------



## bigsexy920 (Dec 28, 2006)

Misty, Did I tell you are great for doing this. The cards i recieved were just such a great uplifiting thing. I loved it. And I love you for doing this.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 28, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> Misty, Did I tell you are great for doing this. The cards i recieved were just such a great uplifiting thing. I loved it. And I love you for doing this.



Thank you Berna  That was my number one goal. I wanted people to enjoy receiving cards..and if it just brightened one person's day..then I succeeded 

I love you too


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 28, 2006)

Well, you were really successful, Misty...

I got four cards so far, three of them a real surprise... Thanx, people!


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 29, 2006)

I've just unstuck this thread, but wanted once again to give a HUGE thanks and big hug to Misty for doing all this work... you brought more joy to people here than you'll know. It was fun from beginning to end and I was very happy to participate. 

 

Get your diaper on, Feb isn't far away!!! :shocked:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 29, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I've just unstuck this thread, but wanted once again to give a HUGE thanks and big hug to Misty for doing all this work... you brought more joy to people here than you'll know. It was fun from beginning to end and I was very happy to participate.
> 
> 
> 
> Get your diaper on, Feb isn't far away!!! :shocked:



Thanks AnnMarie and I want to give a great big thanks to everyone that was willing to give me their addresses and those that took the time and the money to send cards out.

I really hope everyone that received a card had their day brightened. If you didn't, I'm really sorry. I do plan on making this a yearly thing, so post more and get to know more people and hopefully next year you will receive a card!

As for me, I think I'm hitting the clearance sales for cards and stocking up on stamps starting now. I didn't nearly send as many cards as I would have liked 

I hope everyone had a great holiday and that receiving a card was icing on an already delicious cake


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks for the cards, homepeeps! 

What a warm thing to return from a holiday trip to find such unexpected little pleasures awaiting. You kids are the Christmas coolest, and were I the reciprocatin' sort, y'all'd be poon deep in Hannukwanzafestimas Hallmark right about now. But this danke will have to do. 

Thanks also to Jes, whom I think came up with this secret holiday card/gift exchange doohickey. And Misty, this was a lovely, lovely thing you did. I can't imagine the work involved. Sorry I made you chase me down, then explain it three times. I may have resisted, but this was the cause of a solid little percentage of my holiday smiles. (Most of the rest were caused by Evan Williams eggnog and the two little sisters we saw putting "reindeer food" out in their yard on Christmas Eve.) 

You put the 'elf' in 'selfless,' Misty.

Take care, Everyone, and Happy New Year!


----------



## Jane (Dec 30, 2006)

YAY!!!! My BB posted!!!!


----------



## missaf (Dec 30, 2006)

Since we're talking about Valentine's Day being a little over a month and a half away ( !!! ), how could we make it easier for a Cupid or multiple Cupids? Maybe have one person make a database, and divide the country into zones (East, Mid, West), and have three people receive card packages to mail?

I'm guessing Misty handwrote over 500 cards for Christmas. That's a ton of work for one person. Would anyone be opposed to a "Card Committee?"


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 30, 2006)

missaf said:


> Since we're talking about Valentine's Day being a little over a month and a half away ( !!! ), how could we make it easier for a Cupid or multiple Cupids? Maybe have one person make a database, and divide the country into zones (East, Mid, West), and have three people receive card packages to mail?
> 
> I'm guessing Misty handwrote over 500 cards for Christmas. That's a ton of work for one person. Would anyone be opposed to a "Card Committee?"



I don't know if Jes will be opposed to it or not..but I will be opposed to it..lol

I enjoyed addressing all the cards and honestly..it was hard enough for me to track down all the addresses and everything..throwing extra people into the mix I think will cause more disorganization than any good.

So, for Christmas..it'll just be me. I don't know what Jes wants to do for V-day!

But I do appreciate the offer


----------



## Ample Pie (Jan 3, 2007)

I just got two more cards and I really wanted to thank Misty and the senders again 

Thank you, Thank you.


----------



## Butterbelly (Jan 3, 2007)

Thank you to Misty and those who sent me Christmas cards. I appreciate the beautiful words of encouragement by each of you who sent me cards. I can't thank you enough for the great smiles you brought to my face this holiday season. :wubu:


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 3, 2007)

Thank you Misty and Mistery Card Sender, whom ever you are!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks again Misty and my last two card senders, got em today. PMs to follow!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 4, 2007)

You guys are more than welcome and I do believe I'm sending the last of the cards out today. One group managed to get lost in the mail and if they show up I will gladly get them to you asap...but it's highly unlikely because they've been gone almost a full 2 weeks.

I guess this means that Secret Santa is officially over for 2006. 

Can't wait for 2007!


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 4, 2007)

I got a card yesterday it was very nice Thanks again Misty


----------



## eightyseven (Jan 4, 2007)

I've already thanked my card-senders and while I was not on top of my game this year to get all my holiday wishes out, the whole card exchange was such a wonderful process. Several of my days have been much brighter because of them. I'm going to add my thanks to Misty both for being amazing and for putting this whole bit together and doing so much


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 11, 2007)

I just thought I should go public in thanking Misty for the effort she put into this.

Thank you, Misty.

Also, I'd like to thank the two very thoughtful people that sent me cards...but I don't know if it's appropriate to 'out' someone. In any case, thank you Card Sender The One, and Card Sender The Other One.  

'Twas a nice surprise!


----------

